# Done button disappeared!



## Fredw

I am suddenly unable to crop as the "done" button has disappeared. Anyone know where it may be hiding?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

It's on the toolbar, which you've probably hidden. Press "T" to show it again.

BTW, even without the "Done" button you could execute the crop by either clicking on the "Close" button at the bottom-right of the Crop Tool panel, or simply press the Return/Enter key.


----------



## erro

Or just click on the crop tool again. At least I think so.


----------



## Fredw

erro said:


> Or just click on the crop tool again. At least I think so.



Wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Fredw

All of you folks are correct. Thanks very much.


----------



## Kacper Bialoblocki

Thanks.  I've been looking for answers in google for an hour


----------



## mariah1902

I had the same problem. I do not get it, why does it happen?. Why do we always have to press T to see it again?. I mean this is supposed to be the a most important button. Every time we do something we need that button. It should be fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

mariah1902 said:


> I had the same problem. I do not get it, why does it happen?. Why do we always have to press T to see it again?. I mean this is supposed to be the a most important button. Every time we do something we need that button. It should be fixed as soon as possible.


You have to press the 'T' because you probably pressed that by mistake. There is nothing to fix. The toolbar is remains visible as long as you do not make it disappear.


----------



## clee01l

Johan Elzenga said:


> You have to press the 'T' because you probably pressed that by mistake. There is nothing to fix. The toolbar is remains visible as long as you do not make it disappear.



There is a window concept called “getFocus”. Which places the mouse pointer in the proper panel. You do this when you click the left mouse button. Which ever panel is under the mouse pointer “gets the Focus” Let’s say you want to enter some text in the Metadata panel. You position the mouse point the over the field BUT do not click to set the focus in that field. You then go to the keyboard and start typing. One of the letters that you type is “T”. If the focus is still in the center panel, you just toggled the Toolbar off if it was on. You realize your mistake when no text appears in your expected text field and now you click the mouse to make the field active. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde

clee01l said:


> There is a window concept called “getFocus”. Which places the mouse pointer in the proper panel. You do this when you click the left mouse button. Which ever panel is under the mouse pointer “gets the Focus” Let’s say you want to enter some text in the Metadata panel. You position the mouse point the over the field BUT do not click to set the focus in that field. You then go to the keyboard and start typing. One of the letters that you type is “T”. If the focus is still in the center panel, you just toggled the Toolbar off if it was on. You realize your mistake when no text appears in your expected text field and now you click the mouse to make the field active.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or the cat walks across the keyboard again....


----------



## rtcary

Johan Elzenga said:


> You have to press the 'T' because you probably pressed that by mistake. There is nothing to fix. The toolbar is remains visible as long as you do not make it disappear.


I am running version 4.0 on a Windows desktop and when I press "T", nothing happens. Is that because it is a desktop version?

Todd


----------



## Jim Wilde

rtcary said:


> I am running version 4.0 on a Windows desktop and when I press "T", nothing happens. Is that because it is a desktop version?
> 
> Todd


Unlike Classic, the Lightroom desktop app doesn't have the same option to show or hide the Toolbar.


----------



## rtcary

Thank you...

Todd


----------

